# TRIPOLI | The Medina Tower | 40 fl | U/C



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

> *Maltese firm to resume massive Tripoli project​*
> Malta-based Mediterranean Investments Holding has restarted its preparatory work on the *€300m Medina Tower in Tripoli.*
> The work was brought to an abrupt halt by the uprising in Libya, but the company has now reconvened the project team to get the project going again.
> "The directors are of the opinion that the opportunity for the Medina Tower project has increased significantly post the conflict period and are currently evaluating ways of enhancing the feasibility of the project," the company said.
> ...



Source: http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20120426/local/towers.417195


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The superb renders :banana::banana:





































:cheers::cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*Tripoli Medina Tower LD 1.5-bn contract signed​*Posted on 11 September 2012. 

A LD 1.5-billion contract has been signed to begin on a 40-storey, luxury Tripoli seafront building.
The contract was signed at the Corinthia Hotel, Tripoli, by the managing director of the Medina Tower Joint Stock Project, Reuben Xuereb, and the project’s technical director, Bashir El-Saleh.
UK-based architects Sidell Gibson are designing the building, which will comprise 180,000 square metres of floorspace on 40 floors.
Koray, a Turkish construction conglomerate, has been awarded the contract for the sub and superstructure works on Medina Tower. The Tower will offer 336 luxury apartments for sale and 26,000 metres of office space for rent. There will be a further 22,000 square metres for conference facilities, restaurants and shops, in addition to a spa and leisure facilities. There will also be underground parking, providing space for 850 vehicles.
The combination of retail, commercial and residential units in one property is thought to be the first of its kind in Libya.​
source:http://www.libya-businessnews.com/2012/09/11/tripoli-medina-tower-ld-1-5-bn-contract-signed/


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

> *Corinthia Signs First Contract for €320m Medina Tower​*Posted on 07 September 2012.
> 
> 
> Turkish contractor Koray has been awarded the contract for the sub and superstructure works for Tripoli’s Medina Tower project.
> ...


source:http://www.libya-businessnews.com/2012/09/07/corinthia-signs-first-contract-for-e320m-medina-tower/


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

> *Corinthia’s dream Tripoli tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source:http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20120908/local/Corinthia-s-dream-Tripoli-tower.436004


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The location is next to Burj al fateh hotel


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

beautiful kay:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

MasonicStage™ said:


> beautiful kay:


Thanks im still searching for height in meters though....


----------



## danieli (Aug 28, 2011)

VIVA GADAFFI !!!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

danieli said:


> VIVA GADAFFI !!!


Hes dead :?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

gotta love the curves :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

This picture from 2010 when project got on hold


----------

